# Worst time in the world to eat the remote!



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh NOOOOO!!! We are Pirates fans in our house too, I grew up near Pittsburgh area originally. DH would have done the same thing, and lucky for us there is a bar in our town with a whole room for Pittsburgh sports (owners are from Pgh).


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

It probably ended up being a good thing, it forced me to get out of the house for the evening and the game was way more fun with a bunch of fans than watching it by myself at home. Maybe Luna was just trying to get me to go out and be social, haha.


----------

